# Singing In The Rain!



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok so not really singing, more like clucking. Lol. Does anyone else's girls like to play in the rain? Mine seem to love it!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep they do. They're out in it as much as the ducks are!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

The POLISH chickens _probably _won't "Catch-Cold".
(They've got their "top-hats" on.....)
_----dumb chickens----
_*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine love the rain, they will wander around in it all day.


----------

